# Removing Gildan (and other brands) Tags... (UK)



## mleatherba (May 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am building a brand of clothing and i am interested to know the legalities of removing tags from clothing and selling/shipping them worldwide. I will mostly be using the Gildan Softstyle 6400 & 6400L and maybe a other brands as time goes on e.g. B&C...

As far as the Gildan 6400 & 6400L they appear to have 2 layers of labeling. 1 with the Gildan Softstyle logo and the label under it displaying the manufacturing country wash instructions and reference numbers so i was thinking of just cutting off the logo label leaving the second label attached 

I have read a few posts that briefly cover this but i would like to hear more opinions and facts on this topic if possible 

p.s. would anyone know a cheap custom label making company in the UK?? (willing to sew them in myself)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## boon4376 (Sep 2, 2012)

It is perfectly legal to remove tags from clothing and re-brand them as your own. You can actually run into more problems if you keep their logos on the clothes - for example - you cant go buy a bunch of J. Crew shirts and then put your own designs and branding on them if they still say J. Crew anywhere.

Look for a "tear away" label - cutting a label will leave sharp itchy edges. Check out Next Level Apparel - They have very high quality tear away label shirts for good prices... ~$3.00 / unit. More expensive than guildan, but the fabric and fit quality is an order of magnitude higher.


----------



## mleatherba (May 10, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks buddy! When you put it like that it makes allot more sense to remove the tags...


----------

